# Help with espresso on new gaggia classic



## Dazza1304 (May 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

I seem to have water laying on top of grounds after pouring - is this normal?

further info- using illy ground dark roast coffee - measured out 16 grams of coffee and tamped well - pours fine - about 60mls in 25 secs.

any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

It is actual standing water or just wet?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's not an issue generally - if the espresso tastes good

It often highlights underdosing


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

i sometimes find a bit of water or a damp puck assume you are using the standard pressurised basket? I use the same grounds and they can be a bit damp straight after the pour


----------



## Dazza1304 (May 22, 2013)

Hi, if I remove the head directly after pouring, it actually has some water laying on it - yes I am using the pressurised basket, so maybe that is the cause? I have a non pressurised on order, so will see if that makes a difference!!


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see if that makes a difference to the water. I found when I switched to a non-pressurised basket I was able to espresso shots that I was much happier with although I do still sometimes find some excess water on the spent puck. However, I agree with Glenn - if it tastes good then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Dazza1304 (May 22, 2013)

Well, have tried the non pressurised basket and it makes a big difference, so now I am we'll happy!

perhaps you guys can help with another question!?

if I make a latte I steam the milk first and then pull the shot, but if I do just that, the shot splutters like it has steam through it- I get around it by running some water through the head first with the brew button, but this doesn't seem right?

i guess the alternative is to pull the shot first and then steam?

any advise welcome!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I pull the shot then steam the milk, ideally you would both together (hence dual boiler units) but if you steam first you have a half empty boiler of overly hot water that then refills and the temp goes all over the shop.....

if you pull the shot the boiler is topped up and then heats a full boiler hotter to steam. As far as i understand it.

Steaming first you may find the foam separates from the milk rather than the "paint" type effect you should have

Very good videos here:


----------



## Dazza1304 (May 22, 2013)

Great - thanks, makes sense!

shame I can only drink 3 or 4 coffees a day before I'm bouncing off the walls!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dazza1304 said:


> Great - thanks, makes sense! shame I can only drink 3 or 4 coffees a day before I'm bouncing off the walls!


If you are caffeine sensitive and would like to be able to drink more without going hyper - have a look at Londinium decaf organic Guatemalan - not tried it myself but Reiss gives it a thumbs up - he wouldn't put his reputation on the line if he didn't think it was good. Not cheap but more reasonable if you buy a couple of bags.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pull the shot first then flip the steam switch as soon as you have stopped the extraction.

Wait 30 seconds then purge the steam wand before steaming the milk

Afterwards ensure there is water coming through the group again by turning off the steam switch and letting some steam release through the group (or let it cool down by itself)


----------

